# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  استفاده از VC++‎ 2010 برای برنامه نویسی سیمبیان

## Hossenbor

سلام دوستان من تازه کار با برنامه نویسی سیمبیان رو شروع کردم و چون مرجع کاملی در این زمینه نیست من تصمیم گرفتم که با VC++‎ برنامه بنویسم و تمام کتابخانه ها و سورسها رو به پروژه اضافه کردم حالا مشکلی که دارم نمیدونم چجوری برنامه بنویسم و چطور سورسها یا همون برای مثال فایلهایه عکس MIF  و AIF  وغیره رو ایجاد کنم دلیل انتخابم برای ویژال سی اینه که چون با ویژال اسیست کار می کنم و زمینه کارییم S60V5 هست و علاوه بر این من نیاز دارم که برای ویندوز هم برنامه نویسی می کنم برای همین محیط برنامه نویسی ورژن 2010 و نمی تونم کربیدی رو نصب کنم و دنبال C++‎ BUILDERX MOBILITY هم گشتم چیزی پیدا نکردم در ضمن اگر میشود در نسخه جدید این محصول یا همون C++‎ BUILDER V2010 از شرکت امبرکد هم برنامه نوشت منو راهنمایی کنید با تشکر

----------

